# Sono stato vs. sono andato



## Chih

Ciao a Tutti!
Ho una domanda su quando si usa essere stato e quando si usa essere andato?
È come inglese o no?
In inglese ad esempio:
I have been to Italy. (Means I went there sometime in the past and now I am not in Italy.)
I have gone to Italy. (Means I went to Italy and now I am still staying in Italy.)

Eppure in italiano:
Sono stato in Italia.
Sono andato in Italia.
I due sono tutti uguali o sono simili, o diversi (come in inglese)?

Un'altra domanda:
In questo caso, questo "stato" è il participio passato di essere o stare?
(Penso che sia essere, ma non sono sicuro.)

Grazie in anticipo!


----------



## mosquitoinasequindress

Ci provo....
Secondo me in italiano la differenza è che *essere stato* è stato in luogo, lo stress ricade sulla "permanenza" in un certo posto; *essere andato* è moto a luogo, enfatizza lo spostamento, il fatto che è stato compiuto un viaggio.
Si tratta di una leggere sfumatura, per es: "Il mese scorso sono andato in Italia ed il volo è stato terribile" 
Riguardo alla seconda domanda, credo anche io sia "essere".


----------



## Nerino

Innanzitutto complimenti per il tuo italiano e per le tue riflessioni linguistiche! Non sono sicuro se in inglese, nella seconda frase che menzioni, l'uso di "gone" implichi di per sè che sono andato in Italia e ci sono restato. Nelle tue frasi italiane, il fatto di usare "andato" invece di "stato" non comunica, secondo me, questa differenza, sarebbe necessario specificare se si è restati oppure no.
Per la seconda domanda non so decidermi, penserei che sia il participio passato di stare ma non ne sono sicurissimo, sentiamo il parere degli altri. (E' la prima volta che noto che essere e stare hanno lo stesso participio passato!) Ciao! ​


----------



## Azazel81

Concordo con Mosquito sulla prima parte, cioè sulla differenza tra "sono andato" e "sono stato".

Mentre per "stato", che io sappia è il participio passato sia di "essere" che di "stare".
E qui (in fondo alla pagina) trovo conferma: http://www.iluss.it/grammatica_free/prossimo_free_demo/text.htm

Ma in questo caso mi pare sia il participio passato di "stare".

EDIT: complimenti anche da parte mia per il tuo Italiano!!!


----------



## Chih

Mi sono venuti altri esempi in mente:
1. He has already gone to Italy. (He went to Italy and now he is not here anymore; he stays in Italy.)
2. He has been to Italy twice. (He went to Italy in the past but now he is not in Italy.)

quindi, se voglio tradurre le due frasi:
1. Lui è già andato in Italia.
2. Lui è stato in Italia due volte.
Sono corrette le due frasi?

si può anche dire...
1. Lui è già stato in Italia.
2. Lui è andato in Italia due volte.
o no?

Grazie di nuovo in anticipo!


----------



## Lupen The Third

您好.



Chih said:


> quindi, se voglio tradurre le due frasi:
> 1. Lui è già andato in Italia.





Chih said:


> 2. Lui è stato in Italia due volte.



La frase n° 2 è corretta da un punto di vista grammaticale, ma preferirei comunque dire in un dialogo >
"(lui) è già andato in Italia" . 
"Sono stato" lo userei in periodi in cui si specifica che l'azione è stata conclusa 

>Sono stato in Cina l'anno scorso<



Chih said:


> Sono corrette le due frasi?






Chih said:


> si può anche dire...
> 1. Lui è già stato in Italia.





Chih said:


> 2. Lui è andato in Italia due volte.



Anche queste due frasi sono dunque corrette ma, secondo me, suonerebbero ancor più "italiane" se le riscrivessi come:
Lui è già stato in Italia tante volte.
Lui è già andato in Italia due volte.



Chih said:


> Grazie di nuovo in anticipo!


再见!


----------



## Leo57

Chih said:


> I have gone to Italy. (_Means I went to Italy and now I am still staying in Italy.)  _Not quite



   Hi there
Unfortunately, in this particular instance, we can't use "gone". (to go)
If you are now in Italy (after living somewhere else) then the statement is:
for example:  
  I came to Italy in July.  (and I am still here)
    Last year I went to Italy.   (I am back home again now)
However, you can say:  Mark has gone to Italy (= I am here and he is there)
  You can also write someone a note saying:  I have gone to the shops. (= I will be back shortly.)    I have gone to Italy!  (_= I don't know when I'll be back. A joke!)_
The point is, if you are actually in Italy you can't say "I have gone to Italy.
There are many instances when we can use "I have gone to…" but the above is not one of them.
Ciao
Leo

p.s. I know Nerino had his doubts about "gone".


----------



## Chanute

Sono andato in Italia molte volte.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Chi,
Una breve osservazione, che però credo necessaria.
L'italiano si comporta diversamente dall'inglese.
Le tue due frasi inglesi nel post #1, per poter essere messe a confronto, dovrebbero avere un soggetto diverso, diciamo "she". Se fosse così avremmo:
1. She's been to Italy (= she went there some time in the past and now she's not in Italy) 
2. She's gone to Italy (= she left for Italy some time ago and she's not come back yet)
Therefore 1. is about a past event in her life, while 2. is about her present state, that of a person "away from here" (she might still be on the plane to Rome; or she might be staying in Milan; or she might be on her way back from Florence, etc., but the point is that _she's not here now_). Obviously, her present state is the result of a past event -- her boarding the plane to Italy.
The English sentence "I've gone to Italy" is hardly pronounceable in English because you can hardly tell your interlocutor that _you're away from here now_. The same applies with sentences whose subject is "you", "we" for the reasons above.
In Italian this same constraint does not apply, so you can safely say "Sono andato in Cina diverse volte" or "Sono stato in Cina diverse volte". Le due, pur avendo significati sensibilmente diversi, possono in certi casi essere sinonimiche ma comunque sono grammaticalmente corrette.
GS


----------



## rrose17

Leo57 said:


> Hi there
> Unfortunately, in this particular instance, we can't use "gone". (to go)


I know what you mean but I just wanted to point out that the use of gone is in fact interchangeable with been in certain contexts.
Have you ever gone to that restaurant/Have you ever been to that restaurant?
Yes I've been a few times/Yes I've gone a few times.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Dear rrose,
I've always thought that sentences like "I've gone a few times" and "Have you ever gone to that restaurant?" were not allowed by the grammar of English. They try to represent the "Perfect of experience" (Comrie) whilst theirs is the structure of a "Perfect of result".
All the best.
GS


----------



## rrose17

Who knew? 
I suppose this might be an English only topic and it might in fact be a BE/AE thing. I couldn't swear to the grammatical correctness of _I have gone a few times_ but I can assure you that this is common usage. I found this discussion.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Caro rrose,
la tua autorevolezza come native speaker mi fa riflettere molto. E sarà assai dura per me abituarmi a dire "I've gone" quando mi trovo _ancora qui_. Per di più, se "I've gone" viene considerato un tempo del passato, allora presumo che sarà accettato anche "I've gone (a few times) last year".
Con simpatia 
GS


----------



## rrose17

Interesting but I would never say "I've gone last year." But then I wouldn't say "I've been there last year." I would say I went there last year.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Mi sento sollevato. 
Grazie.
Con simpatia.
GS


----------



## dcowboys107

I've seen a similar thread but it didn't really resolve my doubts.

Are the two interchangeable or not?

In my book a sentence says "Sono stato a vedere un film".  Could "andato" be used as well?

The book translates it as "went." 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Passante

Una delle definizioni del verbo essere è indicare la presenza (non solo l'esistenza), da cui nella frase indicata parafrasando
sono stato a vedere un film = ero presente quando hanno fatto/dato un film
sono andato a vedere un film = mi sono mosso per andare al cinema a vedere un film
ma il risultato di entrambe è che ho visto il film, non so se in inglese  c'è questa distinzione per il verbo essere e andare, ma nel tuo  contesto in italiano è indifferente dire sono stato o sono andato.


----------



## SighingatSilvio

Fair enough.

It's the same in English.


----------



## dcowboys107

> In Italian this same constraint does not apply, so you can safely say "Sono andato in Cina diverse volte" or "Sono stato in Cina diverse volte". Le due, pur avendo significati sensibilmente diversi, possono in certi casi essere sinonimiche ma comunque sono grammaticalmente corrette.



What are the two distinctions? For me the first one means, "I have gone to China many times" implying that you have gone and come back while the second one means "I have been here in China many times" implying that you are still in China.

Or do I have the two backwards?


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Hullo, dcow.

Either "Sono andato in Cina diverse volte" or "Sono stato in Cina diverse volte" can be pronounced by someone who's presently away from China — say Italy, for instance.
Besides, "Sono stato in Cina diverse volte" can be said by someone who's presently in China, and therefore it's another way of saying "This is not my first time in China".

"Andare" (unlike "go" in English") is normally used bi-directionally.

Best.

GS


----------



## violadaprile

Passante said:


> Una delle definizioni del verbo essere è indicare la presenza (non solo l'esistenza), da cui nella frase indicata parafrasando
> sono stato a vedere un film = ero presente quando hanno fatto/dato un film
> sono andato a vedere un film = mi sono mosso per andare al cinema a vedere un film
> ma il risultato di entrambe è che ho visto il film, non so se in inglese  c'è questa distinzione per il verbo essere e andare, ma nel tuo  contesto in italiano è indifferente dire sono stato o sono andato.



Dò la definizione mia, o almeno ci provo.
Le frasi date sopra sono corrette e quasi sempre intercambiabili. Hanno solo una lievissima sfumatura di significato.

Io direi:
"L'anno scorso sono stato in Toscana per due mesi e ho finalmente visitato città e musei in lungo e in largo", con un'accezione di durata, descrittivo. Oppure:
"Il mese scorso sono andato in Toscana 'e ho comprato/per comprare' il vino" con una lieve sfumatura di 'andata e ritorno' oppure di scopo.

In entrambi i casi ora non sono più in Toscana.
Nel primo caso: "Se vuoi ti faccio vedere le foto".
Nel secondo caso: "Sono tornato col vino ed è proprio questo che ti sto offrendo".

È però una sfumatura estremamente debole che è più una questione stilistica che di grammatica.
imho


----------



## dcowboys107

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Hullo, dcow.
> 
> Either "Sono andato in Cina diverse volte" or "Sono stato in Cina diverse volte" can be pronounced by someone who's presently away from China — say Italy, for instance.
> Besides, "Sono stato in Cina diverse volte" can be said by someone who's presently in China, and therefore it's another way of saying "This is not my first time in China".
> 
> "Andare" (unlike "go" in English") is normally used bi-directionally.
> 
> Best.
> 
> GS



I don't see how "andare" is being used bi-directionally though.


----------



## violadaprile

Sì. L'uso qui è diverso.
Noi diciamo: "sono andato a scuola", "sono andato a Roma", "sono andato in ferie".
Tutte le frasi con "sono andato" implicano che non sono più lì.

Se mi trovo ancora a scuola o a Roma o dove vuoi, si dice "*sono venuto*".

"Sono venuto e sono ancora qui, perché non riesco a trovare ciò che cerco".
"Sono venuto a scuola (e sono ancora qui) per finire un compito che non riesco a fare da solo".

Anche per un italiano non è immediato capire l'uso diverso di "go": dove voi direste "I'll go to you" noi diciamo "vengo da te".
(e poi non si sa se torno).


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Hullo, dc.

I was using "bi" (and "mono") in the following sense(s):

To the question "Where have you been all these days?", the other person might answer either

1. "Sono _andato_ a Roma "or
2. "Sono _stato_ a Roma".

They are both correct and widly used. 
Sentence 1. is normally said by someone who isn't in Rome now, and consequently it means he _has been _in Rome (ie gone there and come back). Speaking of Italian "andare" I used "bi-directional in this sense.
Obviously, there being no such possibility in English (ie "*I've gone to Rome"), I call "go" a mono-directional verb.

In a different scenario, too, and speaking of a third person, we _can_ and _do_ say "She's gone to Rome", but that doesn't mean she's been there and come back. What we're implying is that she's away *now* — maybe she's on her plane to Rome, or she's splurging some in the Roman boutiques, or even that she's on her plane back _from_ Rome. Here, too, I tend to call "go" a mono-directional verb. 

Best.

GS


----------



## Einstein

violadaprile said:


> Sì. L'uso qui è diverso.
> Noi diciamo: "sono andato a scuola", "sono andato a Roma", "sono andato in ferie".
> Tutte le frasi con "sono andato" implicano che non sono più lì.
> 
> Se mi trovo ancora a scuola o a Roma o dove vuoi, si dice "*sono venuto*". Anche in inglese direi "I have come".
> 
> "Sono venuto e sono ancora qui, perché non riesco a trovare ciò che cerco".
> "Sono venuto a scuola (e sono ancora qui) per finire un compito che non riesco a fare da solo".
> 
> Anche per un italiano non è immediato capire l'uso diverso di "go": dove voi direste "I'll go to you" (ma io non lo direi; questo mi sembra spagnolo) noi diciamo "vengo da te" (anche noi useremmo "come").
> (e poi non si sa se torno).


Secondo me la differenza non è nell'uso del verbo "go/andare", ma fra il Present Perfect inglese e il Passato Prossimo italiano. Quando usiamo il Present Perfect descriviamo la situazione attuale. Se dico "I have opened the window", vuol dire che è aperta adesso. Se dico "I opened the window (half an hour ago)", sto parlando di quel momento e non si sa se adesso è chiusa o aperta. Però la traduzione in entrambi i casi è la stessa. Qui la differenza è evidentemente nell'uso dei tempi e non in una qualche differenza di significato fra i verbi "aprire" e "open".


----------



## violadaprile

Il topic chiedeva la differenza fra "sono andato" e "sono stato".
_Open_ non c'entra e in entrambi i casi la domanda riguarda il passato prossimo.

È possibile che l'ultimo esempio che ho fatto riguardi lo spagnolo, qui ci sono fantastiliardi di coppie miste e forse l'uso di alcuni termini ne è influenzato. Se è così mi scuso.

Gli esempi che stavo cercando di dare sono fantasticamente espressi da Spizzi, a cui mi associo completamente.


----------



## rrose17

I believe what GS is missing and what Einstein was pointing out that there is a big difference between "She's gone" and "she went". 
She's gone to Rome, she's not here at the moment. 
She went to Rome, last year, yesterday, she may or may not have come back.


----------



## Einstein

violadaprile said:


> Il topic chiedeva la differenza fra "sono andato" e "sono stato".
> _Open_ non c'entra e in entrambi i casi la domanda riguarda il passato prossimo.
> 
> È possibile che l'ultimo esempio che ho fatto riguardi lo spagnolo, qui ci sono fantastiliardi di coppie miste e forse l'uso di alcuni termini ne è influenzato. Se è così mi scuso.
> 
> Gli esempi che stavo cercando di dare sono fantasticamente espressi da Spizzi, a cui mi associo completamente.


Rispondevo a GS:


> "Andare" (unlike "go" in English") is normally used bi-directionally.


Spiegavo che quello che vede lui come una differenza nell'uso dei verbi è in realtà una differenza nell'uso dei tempi; ho introdotto "open" per illustrare il fatto che questa differenza apparente può emergere con altri verbi.

rrose17 mi ha capito. Hi RR.


----------



## AshleySarah

Allora, potete confermare per me se questi sono corretto o no:

È andata a Roma = She went to Rome (and hasn't come back yet).
È stata   a Roma = She's gone to Rome (and hasn't come back/won't be back).  ???
È stata    a Roma = She's been to Rome (and she has come back).

Grazie per l'aiuto.


----------



## Lorena1970

E' andata a Roma = She's gone to Rome/She went to Rome
E' stata a Roma = She's been to Rome
E' stata a Roma= She visited Rome
If she has come back or not depends on the context.

Ieri è andata a Roma e tornerà giovedì = She went to Rome yesterday and will be back on Thursday
E' andata a Roma perché si è trasferita = She's gone to Rome as she has moved.
E' stata a Roma in vacanza = She's been to Rome / She visited Rome on/for holidays
Ieri è andata a Roma ed è rientrata in serata = Yesterday she went to Rome and got back in the evening.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Hullo, rrose. Long time no see. Glad to see you again  

_I believe what GS is missing and what Einstein was pointing out is that there is a big difference between "She's gone" and "she went". 
She's gone to Rome, she's not here at the moment. 
She went to Rome, last year, yesterday, she may or may not have come back.

_I agree with you totally, of course. The point is it seemed to me that post #19 and the following were about the difference, if any, between "Sono andato in Cina diverse volte" and "Sono stato in Cina diverse volte". In other words, what was being discussed was the use of an _Italian tense_, the Passato Prossimo, of two _different verbs_. 
I'm sure this explains the absence of the _English Preterite_ ("went") from the discussion.

All the best.

GS


----------



## AshleySarah

Ciao Lorena1970,
Grazie mille per la spiegazione. Adesso è più chiaro.


----------

